# Some new tombstones



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all you crazy kids,
I know it's been a few months since I've been active, but the weather has suddenly taken a turn for the colder and that means *one thing*: get outside and make some Halloween.

I bought a sheet of 2" foam and carved me up a few new gravestones for the Boneyard. My three year old boy was a big help with the painting and weathering.

We also got a Budget Bart to flop somewhere. We pulled all of the weeds in the garden and stuffed them into his gaping chest cavity for added effect.

Here are a few photos, let me know what you think!









Alice P. Sugarbelly









Nosferatu (Mortuus Per Diluculo means "Dead By Dawn" in Latin) This one also has the distinction of being my only tombstone with built-in lights.









Celtic Tombstone and our Budget Bart skeleton, "Twitch". He has light up eyes and a quivering motorized jaw.

I have a few new projects in the works for 07, I'll post some new photos when I get these guys set up.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff Kevin. Nice to see you back. The stuffed Bart is a great idea. Looks like some of the accents on the stones are from Michaels, yes? Nicely aged stones you made there.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wow...*

Those are some of the nicest tombstones I have ever seen... now how the hell do you get the writing on the tombstone to be so...perfect???

I would love to do a few of those this year! Any detail is appreciated!

Melty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice detail Kevin...where have you been?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Ditto what meltdown said. They are fantastic. That Nosferatu is one of the most imaginative I've seen.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kevin, those are very nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow Very good work kevin..welcome back btw
love the little skulls on NOs...those are my favs with the teeth
Twitch is looking good ...nice idea


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Moly those are nice!
Giving me some great ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice stuff! The Nosferatu one is my fave, very nice detail!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are some of the best I've ever seen. Hey if you should need some more weeds I've got plenty you can have.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are stunning!

Nice pond.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, Buckaneerbabe is giving away weed!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Amazing tombstones. Really great looking and very original designs. Great job!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes very nice! great ideas... gotta make me some tombstones now that the reaper is finally finished.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

OUtstanding job! Magnifico....


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

wow!
The second tombstone is beautiful, I want it when I die lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome. 

Never would have thought of some of those ideas.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are outstanding tombstones! I hope you'll have them well illuminated for night time viewing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome stones and excellent detail.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

CAnt say it any better than Lagrousome...

Holy moly!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Verrrry nice. All three are beautifully done.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey thanks for your compliments guys! I'm really glad to be back after a loooong spring and summer sadly devoid of spray paint fumes. 
I really had fun making these stones, I have one more in the works from the same piece of foam, hehe. 
30 bucks really went far at Michaels this season, I'm glad to see that the retailers are starting to cater to haunters a bit more then they have in the past. 
I'm thinking of doing a new "how-to" about tombstones, I'll post more information on that in the appropriate forum. I will say that the letters were done with a dremel router attachment and engraving bit and are far from perfect... That doesn't count as "discussion of techniques", does it?

:devil:


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Love the details. How did you get the lettering so perfect?


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW those look great. We are doing a haunted house for the first time this year and we would love to know how you got the writing so PERFECT??!!?!?! We can't get over how real they look.. any pointers?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice work! I love all the small details.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Those stones look awesome!! Please, Please put up some sort of how-to guide on how you did them. They absolutely beat the "hell" out of store bought stones!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! Very, very nice.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Dang, I bet they take a while. The paint finish is excellent and creative designs. Well done.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice incorporation of retail stuff. looks great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW ---  ---(LET ME CLOSE MY MOUTH NOW) i would love to see an how to


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

incredible! Love the Nos one!


----------

